# First time emersed set up



## wantsome (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi everyone this is my first post and I look forward to joining the community. I've been trolling around this board for about 2 months just reading. I came across some cool article for doing an emersed set up and figured I'd give it a try. I started out with a 5 gallon to experament with and graduated to a 30 gallon. I have some questions.

The 30 gallon I set up measures 3ft x 1ft. I'm using a 80 watts of t5 6700k light. Inside I have a bunch of plastic tuperware containers with holes drilled in the bottom. I'm using scotts top soil for a substrate. I have 50 watt heater and glass lid. The water level inside comes up to within 2 inches of the tops of the plant containers.

For plants I mostly have anubias. After planting the anubias I put a bunch of java moss around the plants. 

My set up has been going for 2 weeks. Most of my plants are doing well but I'm having a hard time keeping the humidity up. I'm spaying the plants by hand several times a day because they keep drying out.

The temp in the water is 80 dig farenheight. Room temp in my basement is 65 dig. The t5 light I'm using was causing the glass on top of the aquarium to get warm. So I suspended it from the ceiling to raise it up to avoid heat.

I tried using a air pump and stone to raise the humidity but it didn't help. Am I doing something wrong? 

I'm under the impression that I shoud have higher humidity then what I'm getting. The ac in my house runs all day so the air is realy dry in here.

I have a fogger but I can only use distilled water in it so the directions say. I don't like using the distilled water because of it's lack of elements.

Is there anything I can try to get the humidity up? I'm thinking I might be getting a bad seal around the aquarium but it don't look like it.

Would the heat from the t5 cause the plants to dry out?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

put a cover on it to increase your humidity. I do not think T5 is that hot, more like your AC is that one causing it.


----------

